#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Single Dad and Single Mom's Corner

## lhorenzoo

This is a forum for all single dad and mom's here in storya..can post your experience here anything about your 
ex husband's or wife, about being a single parent, about your kids ,plans for the future.lovelife and everything related to being a single parent as i myself am a single Dad ,i have three kids and im currently away coz im in Dubai. been away for four years na this year and hopefully will go home for a much needed vacation soon..
hard to be away but have learned to cope with it, thanks to my Mama who is always around.
Calling all single Dad's and MOm's,,,this is your forum...

----------


## lhorenzoo

up for the single dad and mom's corner....

----------


## b1 huck

i'm not a single dad but i'll love to read your stories... :Smiley:

----------


## ryeaka

mmmmmmm.... share nya ko dire puhon....  :Smiley:

----------


## cebu_doki

category :
single dad ormom nga young and old / kid or kids are boys or girls. good if single dad / boy kids/ single mom / girl kid not much of a problem.

----------


## lhorenzoo

cebu doki,

you a single parent??

----------


## lhorenzoo

> mmmmmmm.... share nya ko dire puhon....


ryeaka,

share nya diri ha..

----------


## cebu_doki

> cebu doki,
> 
> you a single parent??


 temporarily

----------


## OmegaRed

post na mo mga hegala.. aron makabasa pud me sa inyong mga nasinati niining kalibutana...

----------


## malou_

hi. mom here pero dili single! hehehe

----------


## Scott Bernard

Boss lho, naana diay kay bantayanan karon...  :grin:  Imo nang ge ba-id ang imong hinagiban boss? hehehehe!

Dili kaha istoryan gehapon imong eldest daughter boss idol?  :smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Boss lho, naana diay kay bantayanan karon...  Imo nang ge ba-id ang imong hinagiban boss? hehehehe!
> 
> Dili kaha istoryan gehapon imong eldest daughter boss idol?



Boss Scott,


mao lagi boss, paita ani naa na jud bantayanan lagi..naa na jud uyab boss ,igo ra jud tawn ko ani advice na unahon jud ang school.wa nako istriktoha kay nindot ra ba ning kawat2.. ako na gi advisan ako mama nga kong mamisita,sa balay jud dili
magkita-kita sa gawas..need to talk to her face to face nig uli nako boss kay lisod ning sa chat ra..

----------


## lhorenzoo

> daddy L! liwat jud nimo imo anak, wafa kaayo...wen diay ka uli?



@ labyrinhtw, 

thank you for the comment kong mao man kaha,liwat man kaha sa Daddy.. hopefully kong way babag ,uli ko rong middle part sa year.. eb ang mga single dad and single mommies ani....

----------


## labyrinthbw

well, hope you will have a grand time with your daughters! daghan jud ka bantayonon dah! tulo jud kabuok

----------


## lhorenzoo

daghan lagi labyrinthw,unsaon man mao man ang role nako sa kinabuhi...

----------


## shine09

> but you are on talking terms now with your ex  shine?? basin madevelop nasad mo og usab ha??lol.


Actually dli nah keu .. dli naman xd cyah kah visit sa hauz coz my sisters hate him, xoo iya rang mom mo kuha sa bby sometimes.. we've talked twice, but then for me.. WALAH nah jd... i mean dli nah ko kah feel ug someting about him, although naa pah jd koi kalagot nyah but then ako nalang g.set aside prah wlah nalang gubot.. .. and i dnt think xo nah madevelop ko nyah ug balik, i' ve learned from my past and for me having my baby is the wonderful thing ever happen into my life,, ♥

----------


## shine09

> @ labyrinhtw, 
> 
> thank you for the comment kong mao man kaha,liwat man kaha sa Daddy.. hopefully kong way babag ,uli ko rong middle part sa year.. eb ang mga single dad and single mommies ani....


that's a very good idea .. wheeeeeeeeeeee... e.b jd ....

----------


## labyrinthbw

yeah...nice jud if mag tapok tapok ta...to get to know each other too...si daddy lho lang mo lead nato hehehe

----------


## lhorenzoo

> yeah...nice jud if mag tapok tapok ta...to get to know each other too...si daddy lho lang mo lead nato hehehe


@ labyrinthw,

hope so too magkitakits mga Single Daddies a.k.a Dilf and single Mommies a.k.a MIlf....di ba :Huh:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Up pod ko ani... kay ganahan ko tubagon ang akoa mga questions... hehehe!


boss Sb,

si mommy labyrinhtw mao mag ask nimo og mga questions..lol.

----------


## labyrinthbw

ahahahaha lisod man i-formulate ug questions for the single daddies

but i'll think about it...hopefully later i can come up with questions  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

labyrinthw,


di na kahuwat si scott bernard unsa na imo questionz niya.... :smiley:

----------


## labyrinthbw

gosh...ma-pressure man ko ninyo oi  :Cheesy:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> gosh...ma-pressure man ko ninyo oi




ayaw ka pressure gud.. dont feel it..yeah...

----------


## mommy_yam

awww I'm a single mom! pwede mu join? hehe

----------


## Scott Bernard

> awww I'm a single mom! pwede mu join? hehe


Pwede kaayo yam...  :wink:

----------


## mommy_yam

yay! long time no see! hehe, mao man d i tong questions imo gi ask sauna sa hahaha

----------


## lhorenzoo

> awww I'm a single mom! pwede mu join? hehe



hello mommy yam,

yes,of course you are qualified to join here.. and we are ready to hear about your experiences also..

----------


## xianz87

basa2x lng ko sa inyo experiences ha. . ^_^

----------


## kahrosi

dghan sad ta makonan dah

----------


## lhorenzoo

upcoming daddies and mommies or soon to be dad and moms are welcome in this thread...

----------


## doom_angel

> upcoming daddies and mommies or soon to be dad and moms are welcome in this thread...


apil na mo mga upcoming or soon to be single dads and moms

----------


## lhorenzoo

> apil na mo mga upcoming or soon to be single dads and moms



Thank you doom_angel....soon to be ka??  :smiley:

----------


## mommy_yam

> hello mommy yam,
> 
> yes,of course you are qualified to join here.. and we are ready to hear about your experiences also..



thanks , experiences?  hehe hmmm my relationship with my ex was kind of chaotic, though I tried very hard to hold on for my baby's sake, di na jud mada, bisag unsa nimo a love ang taw, mapuno sad jud, na manhid nalang o til I couldn't feel that thing so called love, mao to 3-4 yeas naka free najud ko from him :Smiley:  

    although karon wala kaayo difference kay since kami lang ni baby ang naa sa lain country ako rajud ga raise niya, but future-wise , naa realise ko ako nalang jud usa mag raise niya sad, no more daddy nya to help me  and that scared me actually,murag mag unsa nalnag mi baby in the future, kami nalang jud duha, and mao to I started to straighten up and move on , ngitag work, balik skuyla and now I'm a woking-student-supermommy!  LOL ... lisod jud though since way uso yaya diri hehe, but somehow na manage pa man, soo dead tiring but I'm actually loving my new life right now, I felt  it has more meaning and direction ... as long as my baby is there, my life, my motivation, I'm standing strong  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> thanks , experiences?  hehe hmmm my relationship with my ex was kind of chaotic, though I tried very hard to hold on for my baby's sake, di na jud mada, bisag unsa nimo a love ang taw, mapuno sad jud, na manhid nalang o til I couldn't feel that thing so called love, mao to 3-4 yeas naka free najud ko from him 
> 
>     although karon wala kaayo difference kay since kami lang ni baby ang naa sa lain country ako rajud ga raise niya, but future-wise , naa realise ko ako nalang jud usa mag raise niya sad, no more daddy nya to help me  and that scared me actually,murag mag unsa nalnag mi baby in the future, kami nalang jud duha, and mao to I started to straighten up and move on , ngitag work, balik skuyla and now I'm a woking-student-supermommy!  LOL ... lisod jud though since way uso yaya diri hehe, but somehow na manage pa man, soo dead tiring but I'm actually loving my new life right now, I felt  it has more meaning and direction ... as long as my baby is there, my life, my motivation, I'm standing strong



@ mommy yam,

thanks for sharing..asa man diay mo na country ron mommy yam??of course, we only live for our kids .ang hardwork ato gihimo
is for them man,not for us di ba??

----------


## mommy_yam

> @ mommy yam,
> 
> thanks for sharing..asa man diay mo na country ron mommy yam??of course, we only live for our kids .ang hardwork ato gihimo
> is for them man,not for us di ba??



England , Indeed  :Smiley:

----------


## cobraKing

naay chix na mommy dri??

----------


## sadface

hi, single dad hir..lisod but kayanon tanan for your children.

----------


## mimigs

me and my 10 yr old daughter, hello to all single mom n dads lol  :Loyal:

----------


## lhorenzoo

nice to see you and your 10 year old here bro...keep it coming storya single mom's and Dad's..

----------


## lhorenzoo

> naay chix na mommy dri??


 
 boss Cobraking,

    kaw jud boss ha, naabot ka diri pangita anng chix na mommy,,balik sa classroom nimo boss. lol. :smiley:

----------


## labyrinthbw

hello singles! good evening...

@mommy_yam  welcome to this thread  :Smiley:   and cheers to you! indeed life goes on if there's meaning in it...and your baby definitely is your motivation to go on...good luck!

----------


## Zebastian rella

daghan2 na man jud diay ang mga single mommie and single daddies ron panahona.. mao na ni ang in karon??

----------


## disenchanted

Nganu man ang mga single moms kay mostly mga gwapa and sexy man gyud?

----------


## mimigs

dugay dugay naman cguro sir hehe

----------


## lhorenzoo

happy that ubay ubay diay ta diri mga bro og sis...

----------


## labyrinthbw

> daghan2 na man jud diay ang mga single mommie and single daddies ron panahona.. mao na ni ang in karon??


nakaingon lang ka nga IN na kay daghan naman mo go out in the open and be proud of being single parents...taboo man gud na sa una

----------


## Zebastian rella

> nakaingon lang ka nga IN na kay daghan naman mo go out in the open and be proud of being single parents...taboo man gud na sa una




bitaw noh :Huh: morag taboo jud ni sauna..must be because of the changing times....

----------


## labyrinthbw

changing times jud hehehe and before if mabuntis ang girl kay dretso man kasal, karon dli naman ingon ana gud...mao na the more ta magbantay sa ato mga baktin kay simbako lang hehehe

----------


## Zebastian rella

sakto ka labyrinthw,

   angay jud bantayan at all times and the most important thing is to always give advice....

----------


## labyrinthbw

mao jud..may lang if maminaw pud lagi sa mga advice..sahay mag marunong naman, murag mga korek

----------


## Zebastian rella

sakto ka ana sis.. but kinahanglan lang pahinumdum once in a while jud lagi para di makalimtan..

----------


## labyrinthbw

anah! cge jud pahinumdum para motatak jud sa alimpatakan...

----------


## lhorenzoo

> anah! cge jud pahinumdum para motatak jud sa alimpatakan...




unsa na man ni,naabot na man mo sa pahinumdum,,,hehhhehehe,bitaw mao gyud sis.ana jud ayaw jud kapoy2 pahinumdum..

----------


## labyrinthbw

lagi daddy lho..lisod naman ang mga bata karon kay gahi na ug mga ulo..magtuman sa ilang gusto...nasanay man ta sa una nga hilom ra ta if mag yawyaw na ato ginikanan..karon kay kita naman yawyawan oi...sakto kaha ni?

----------


## lhorenzoo

bitaw noh mommy labyrinthw, lahi na jud kaayo ang mga bata ron..

----------


## beyee

Just curious..

How do you guys explain to your kids about your separation?
Do you wait until they are at the age when they can fully understand?
Or you simply tell them without sugar-coating it?

----------


## labyrinthbw

tell them straight to the point...putting the blame to no one

----------


## beyee

that's good sis.. and what about dating a new guy/girl?
How do you go about this?

When my Dad started going out when I was in Grade School, I didn't mind it one bit since I was way too young to understand the whole set-up until I got older... Back in college, I got so jealous with his GF that I resented them both. I even rebelled one sem because of my sick jealousy being that my Dad and I are super close. I only got to mellow down with my behaviour when I realized he was lonely  :sad:  So that made me stop.

----------


## labyrinthbw

no new guy yet in my life

i'll cross the bridge when i get there  :Smiley:  

thanks for sharing @beyee  i'll keep that in mind when i begin dating again  :Smiley:

----------


## mommy_yam

haaaaay ako baby nag sige na ask about his daddy  :Sad:  ..... wa koy matubag, ka lisud  :Sad: (

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Just curious..
> 
> How do you guys explain to your kids about your separation?
> Do you wait until they are at the age when they can fully understand?
> Or you simply tell them without sugar-coating it?




beyee,

     ill answer your questions, i already experienced that my daughter asked me if okay ba mi sa iya mama and i told her no,dili

  mi okay sa iya mama. nakapabor lang sa ako sitwasyon is that pagbuwag namo sa ako wife ,, sige japon siya contact sa mga

  mga bata and sa ako mama sila magstorya. i think my kids already know na di na pwede jud mi magbalik sa ila mama and mao 

  na ako istorya nila face to face nig uli nako without any sugar coating done on my part..

----------


## labyrinthbw

> haaaaay ako baby nag sige na ask about his daddy  ..... wa koy matubag, ka lisud (


how old is ur baby? kay depende man gud sa edad on how u explain to him/her..but the rule is, straight to the point, ayaw paghimo ug lain storya kay he/she will eventually find out..

----------


## lhorenzoo

i agree jud...

----------


## Zebastian rella

> haaaaay ako baby nag sige na ask about his daddy  ..... wa koy matubag, ka lisud (



mommy yam,


it is but natural for your baby to ask about his daddy. all you have to do is simply explain in a simple term slowly but slowly
everything. nahanglan karon,andam andam na ka unsaon nimo explain slowly.

----------


## precious peng

Single mom here to a 6yo kid. . . 

was very nice to read stories one can relate to! It definitely wasn't an easy journey as a single parent. But if i'd be be ask over and over again if i would be willing to give up my own life for the sake of my kid? In under any circumstances? my answer will always be the same. . . a big big YES!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## malou_

nice one sis peng.

single mom ko this valentines hehe. karon lang

----------


## Scott Bernard

> haaaaay ako baby nag sige na ask about his daddy  ..... wa koy matubag, ka lisud (


Ok raman na yam... basta naa lang mga lalaki willing mahimong daddy sa imo anak. ehehehe!  :thumbsup:

----------


## precious peng

> nice one sis peng.
> 
> single mom ko this valentines hehe. karon lang


ako sad! haha! pero dili jud as in single. . .haha! naa ko date but postponed usa dili cancelled kay gi-tigdas ako baby!  :Sad:  pero kiat ra ako kid except for the rashes. . . sabot ra man ang nangapply ug daddy! ;D

----------


## mommy_yam

happy valentines mga mommies and daddies  :Smiley:

----------


## john^^

Happy Valentines to all istoryians..  :Smiley:

----------


## ralpryan

wow nice post sa mga single moms & dads. gud luck to you guyz... maypa mg date /e.b mo krn valentines day heheheh
happy valentines day. pang mmk man inyo experience.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Single mom here to a 6yo kid. . . 
> 
> was very nice to read stories one can relate to! It definitely wasn't an easy journey as a single parent. But if i'd be be ask over and over again if i would be willing to give up my own life for the sake of my kid? In under any circumstances? my answer will always be the same. . . a big big YES!!!



welcome here mommy peng,  of course being a single parent has its ups and downs. its not easy being one but its a very 

challenging task.

----------


## labyrinthbw

happy valentine's day singles!!!

mwah! mwah! mwah!

----------


## lhorenzoo

> happy valentine's day singles!!!
> 
> mwah! mwah! mwah!




same to you mommy Labyrinthw,


idate na lang na imo anak mommy yaw na lang pangita og kadate....lol.. :smiley:

----------


## Zebastian rella

belated valentines mga single mommies and daddies.. post kuno mo kinsa inyo date pag Valentines?? ako kay ako date kay 

   si brandy... napoleon brandy ..hehehehhehe..

----------


## lhorenzoo

unsa na kahay balita sa mga fellow single mommies and daddies here..murag naa pa man aftershocks sa valentines.. :smiley:

----------


## labyrinthbw

ahahahaha murag ikaw jud ana aftershocks daddy lho!

ka date nko ako mga baktin hehehehe

----------


## lhorenzoo

akong kadate kay botelya man sa ilimnong makahubog...

----------


## labyrinthbw

aws..nahubog ang botelya? hehehe

ako wala ko ana kay basin moingon ako mga baktin nga tagay ta!

----------


## Turagsoy

valentines nako kay duwa rajud og basket tawn pampahimsog

----------


## lhorenzoo

> aws..nahubog ang botelya? hehehe
> 
> ako wala ko ana kay basin moingon ako mga baktin nga tagay ta!



lisod kaayo hubgon ang botelya mommy labyrinthw uy,,ako ang nahubog.lol..

----------


## crossramz

> My Dad's Experience
> 
> My Dad's a single parent for 32 years now. Mom left him with 4 kids, that time around 8,7,4 and 2 (me being the youngest). I was too young to understand the whole set-up. In some ways, I have a rather twisted perception of a family back then.
> 
> Anyway, I have so much respect for my Dad of how he brought us well without any angst or insecurities about our dysfunctional family. He never made us feel we were any different from the other kids. What was remarkable about him is the thought that he never badmouthed my Mom. He simply told us that we can't have everything what we wanted in life at such an early age. 
> 
> I know it's really hard for a single parent of four to keep the household intact and make ends meet at the same time. My Dad started from scratch because he gave up everything just to keep us four siblings together. He put us through best schools in town and provided us not only with material things but all the love and comfort a child needs undergoing a separation.
> 
> That's why I have a high regard for single parents because I am a product of one who sacrificed his life to give me the best childhood a kid could have. So hats off to you Single Moms and Dads


1 big salute to your dad.. 
and I should have read this thread earlier.. seems like you'll get to know me better here..  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

@ thank you gmaroxram for stumbling into this thread... :smiley:

----------


## labyrinthbw

> valentines nako kay duwa rajud og basket tawn pampahimsog


nindot na imong gbuhat turagsoy...kato man kaha ng dribble-shoot nga basketball? dli man kaha ang shoot-dribble?

----------


## lhorenzoo

> nindot na imong gbuhat turagsoy...kato man kaha ng dribble-shoot nga basketball? dli man kaha ang shoot-dribble?


mommy labyrinthw,,secret na na ni daddy T uy kong unsa nga basketball iya giduwa...

----------


## labyrinthbw

^mao pud hehehe

so whats up singles? unsa na kalamboan sa inyong life?

----------


## lhorenzoo

me ,im goin home this year jud,kinhanglan na ko mobakasyon kay mingaw na sa ako mga dalagita..will go with them to visit their 
school,talk to their teachers,mangutana how they are doin sa klase ,meet classmates if possible basta like to bond with them,ako plano is gusto ko check in mi sa usa ka family resort and make bonding jud and talking to them to make up for lost time..

----------


## st@rbucks

hi just droppin by ....

single mom for almost 2 years now. 

im planning to go abroad this march. its hard but i have to do it for my baby's future, out future
 :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> hi just droppin by ....
> 
> single mom for almost 2 years now. 
> 
> im planning to go abroad this march. its hard but i have to do it for my baby's future, out future



hello starbucks,

good that you stumbled on this one.this is our thread..asa man ka dapit mo abroad??of course ang tanan paningkamot pra man
jud sa loved ones nato..

----------


## psychologic

hahaha... mustamus naman mo oi... boss lhorenzzzz musta...

----------


## lhorenzoo

> hahaha... mustamus naman mo oi... boss lhorenzzzz musta...




*​boss dad psychologic, im fine ra boss ,ikaw ,musta man ka ?*

----------


## psychologic

> *​boss dad psychologic, im fine ra boss ,ikaw ,musta man ka ?*


mau gihapon boss lhorenzz.. choosing to be happy jd... survive japon...

----------


## bula1980

daddies,mommies....agi :Wave:

----------


## lhorenzoo

> mau gihapon boss lhorenzz.. choosing to be happy jd... survive japon...



*​ana jud na ang life boss ,we will try to survive*

----------


## hunyanggo1977

based on this forum, mas daghan ba ang single mom kaysa single dad? taas taas na man jud ang thread maong wa na nako mabasa tanan... jejeje

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​mas daghan single moms kaysa single dads boss*

----------


## rr_sipat

agi lang ko mga boosing...hope gamay nalang nalang ang mga single moms/dads...para complete ang family...

----------


## s3thk

pait ang single dad oi .................

----------


## lhorenzoo

> pait ang single dad oi .................




*​single dad sad ka boss ?*

----------


## kageron

happy mothers day ninyo dri  :Wave:

----------


## bula1980

> happy mothers day ninyo dri


thanks kags  :Smiley: 

happy mothers day mommies  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*agi sad ko to greet the single mommies diri a very happy mother's day . i salute you all for being a good mother and father to your kiddos*

----------


## psychologic

belated nalang kog greet sa mga mothers dra hehhehhe..

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​opening na naman skuyla sus gasto napud ni mga ginikanan*

----------


## ken sako

hangtud pila man ka-anak ang kayahon sa single mom...?

----------


## rr_sipat

> hangtud pila man ka-anak ang kayahon sa single mom...?


besan pela basta kaya sa bulsa!

----------


## butterflyme30

been realized unsa jud ka nindot ang single mom kay usa ra imung huna-huna... unlike naay bana maka stress jud samot na ang bana badlongon kaau ka wala jud ayo maka disbeauty jud.. makamatay jud ug sayo....

----------


## firestarter

Single? About to be.. 




> been realized unsa jud ka nindot ang single mom kay usa ra imung huna-huna... unlike naay bana maka stress jud samot na ang bana badlongon kaau ka wala jud ayo maka disbeauty jud.. makamatay jud ug sayo....


Kasabot gyud ko ani.. 

Wala gyud problema sa bata.. ang inahan hinua maoy pwerte ka sabtonon.. makapopos ug pasensya.. 
Gamay nalng gyud kuwang..

----------


## hanzheyteta

> Single? About to be.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasabot gyud ko ani.. 
> 
> Wala gyud problema sa bata.. ang inahan hinua maoy pwerte ka sabtonon.. makapopos ug pasensya.. 
> Gamay nalng gyud kuwang..


hahahaha hasola. @*firestarter* and @*butterflyme30* kamong duha? aw. 

ont: klase napud. happy ko kay morning shift nako although dako2 jud ni ang makuha sa akong sweldo but h e l l, makahatod og maka spend time nako with kids. and ako napud mo ease sa ilang worries everytime makamata sila at night. woohoo!

----------


## valleoliver

Single Dad for the meantime here. 

Bonding lang sa child inig abot sa balay, playing games / watching movies to her.

----------


## lhorenzoo

*welcome diri boss @**valleoliver*  :Wave:

----------


## Mald|3Ta

good morning paps and moms  :Smiley:

----------


## psychologic

unsa nay updates here :Huh: ?

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​ting abli nasad sa klase boss psychologic , buslot napud atong mga bulsa ani*

----------


## beyee

To all the single Dads out there and Moms who stood as fathers to their kids,

Happy Father's Day!!!  :smiley:

----------


## bula1980

happy fathers day single dads! lalo na sa single moms who plays both mom and dad to their kids. cheers!  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*hi all , belated happy Father's day sa mga dads , i cant help but cry sa greeting sa akong mga dalaga pag father's day , copy paste lang nako diri ang greeting nila nako . feel proud nga ingon ana diay ang feeling sa akong mga dalaga nako , i may not be the perfect dad ,but greetings like this make you think to strive more not for me but for them , my precious daughters ....


from My Dawn ..

Hi  hello pa. Happy Father's Day! Pa, I know lisod kaayo nga layo kayka dri  namo pero you sacrificed a lot para lang mkasupport ka namo and oh, di  lalim mingawn grabe pila ka years di mgkita nya panagsa ra sad bya ta  mgka communicate and sa tinuod pa sa?  Maghilak nlang kos hilom kanang mingawn ko nimu. Nya katung pag uli nimo  pa saaaa, pagkita nako nimo di jd matago akong kalipay huhubells ga  tulo na akong sip-on ga type hahaha. I know ni try kag bawi nko bisag  1week ra to imong vacay dri imo ko pirme ihatud ug kuha sa school naa  pkoy plus bawn    bitaw pa, I'm still your babygirl, imung girl version, your Dawn.  Imissyousooooooomuch pa, can't wait seeing you soon. Iloveyou. Happy  Father's Day!


From my Denise....
*
Hiii papa   kani lang sa na picture pa kay wala jd ta'y picture na kitang duha pa,  First of all pa , Thank you jd sa tanan pa na imuhang na buhat namu  kaming ate dawn and ate casey pa  Unya kanang kuan pa, Promise!  Pa di jd ko mag uyab pa!, kay naa pa jd ko'y future ga paabut, na imuhang gi ingun nako  Ge mingaw jd ko nemu pa , mayta mu uli ka dri balik pa!   kay as in jd pa mingaw kaayu ko nemu  Kanang thank you nlang sa tanan jd pa, sa imuhang paniguha namung 3 paaaa  
 Kana lang sa paaaa  kapoy type pa oys!  

 REMEMBER PA, ILOVEYOU SO MUCH  AND I'M MISS YOU SO MUCH

----------


## vahnhelsing

^wa nako tiwasa ug basa.. kay murag nipat-ak akong luha ug sugod.. unya na ko basa balik ani ug
hubog ko. hehehe

congrats @lhorenszoo dili jud lalim single dad. labi na naa pa jud kas layo..  :Smiley:

----------


## maui1976

Single mother most of the time ko kay onboard man ako bana, pwede ra ko diri moapil?

----------


## laura

im a single m0m wd a very cute nd handsome bb boi! at 1st ,  cnt imagine lyf w/0 a pakner pro karon na im used 2 lami ra mn diay.. ahw, lis0d pro seeing ur bb everyday mkalimot ka sa tnang prblma..

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​hello all  passing thru*

----------


## takingchances

hi ^_^ 

just a quick question and I hope somebody could help me.... I'm a single mom. My son's 5 years old already. The father's been asking me as to when he is suppose to stay at least overnight sa ilaha especially on weekends. It was discussed a year ago and I said ig 5 nalang sa baby. Pero seems like I still don't want my son to stay overnight sa iyang papa. Please help me  :Sad:  What should I do?

----------


## brilumz

i read the whole bunch of stories..its really inspiring and worth reading!

- - - Updated - - -

basa to da max..really enjoring

----------


## maui1976

^ what is/are your reason/s man na dili ka ganahan if i may ask? Pwede rapod ayaw nalang ediscuss pero i think naa kay fears if adto sa ila? married na ba iya father?
 Unsa may gusto sa imong anak? 
what if dili nalang overnight? day tour nalang?  :Smiley:

----------


## takingchances

I'm still living with my parents and unfortunately, akong papa naa pajud sha gamay na kasuko sa father sa akong baby. Ako pud na nakipuyo lang sa house with my baby maikog pud sa akong parents na dili nako iconsider ang ila pud preference. Another thing is dili lang jd ko comfortable if my baby would sleep sa ilang house overnight every weekend. If iask nako akong baby, his answer is always "I don't want to sleep overnight with my papa". pero ever since naganahan sha sa dogs sa iya papa, didto na sha na OK na matulog didto. Actually ang set-up sad namo is day tour raman sad  :Wink:  then mag overnight lang akong baby if panalitan naa special occasions sa iya dad's side. But karon kay ni ask man jd ang iya papa na every weekend adto sa ila matug.  :Sad:  the father is not married yet.

there was one time naka visit kog DSWD and i was informed na ang papa sa ako baby has all the rights sa baby including overnight stay every weekend...  :Sad:

----------


## bula1980

> I'm still living with my parents and unfortunately, akong papa naa pajud sha gamay na kasuko sa father sa akong baby. Ako pud na nakipuyo lang sa house with my baby maikog pud sa akong parents na dili nako iconsider ang ila pud preference. Another thing is dili lang jd ko comfortable if my baby would sleep sa ilang house overnight every weekend. If iask nako akong baby, his answer is always "I don't want to sleep overnight with my papa". pero ever since naganahan sha sa dogs sa iya papa, didto na sha na OK na matulog didto. Actually ang set-up sad namo is day tour raman sad  then mag overnight lang akong baby if panalitan naa special occasions sa iya dad's side. But karon kay ni ask man jd ang iya papa na every weekend adto sa ila matug.  the father is not married yet.
> 
> there was one time naka visit kog DSWD and i was informed na ang papa sa ako baby has all the rights sa baby including overnight stay every weekend...


you made this arrangement years ago.its about time para tuparin..remember,this is not for you but your son..i would even say you are lucky that his dad is showing interest for the kid..wag mong ipagdamot sa anak mo ang karapatang makilala ang father nya..he needs his dad especially lalaki sya..DSWD is right,he has every right to his son..pero maliban pa jan,ang katotohanang kelangan ng anak mo ang gabay ng isang ama sa kanyang paglaki..  :Smiley: 

-just my two cents  :Smiley:

----------


## femchien

just passing by !  :Cheesy:

----------


## takingchances

thanks bula1980... i think you're right. maybe it's about time talaga to make changes and think about my son's welfare. i'll ponder on that and will make changes again with how things will go. and then i guess i have to talk to my parents na rin about the changes that we are about to make. huhays! for the love of thy son.  :Smiley:

----------


## bula1980

amen @*takingchances*  :Smiley:  motherhood is putting your kids welfare above your own..the things we are willing to do for our kids..goodluck mem and God bless you!  :Smiley:

----------


## wetkiss

Me and my baby's dad are members here...but we are no longer together as couples and we both moved on...but we still have that quality time to our special child baby who is also 5years old  :Smiley:  we're perfectly fine and happy with our arrangements. I guess, both parties should also compromise and give in...for the sake of the baby  :Smiley: 

Just sharing  :Smiley:  happy to be a part in this thread..

----------


## brilumz

bisan single dad..happy ang life kay naa koy blessing..akong anak

----------


## iamharoldteves

Hello Good day i am not a single dad nor married but i respect this kind of peoples...

More Power  God Bless SD & SM

----------


## high_heels

> *hi all , belated happy Father's day sa mga dads , i cant help but cry sa greeting sa akong mga dalaga pag father's day , copy paste lang nako diri ang greeting nila nako . feel proud nga ingon ana diay ang feeling sa akong mga dalaga nako , i may not be the perfect dad ,but greetings like this make you think to strive more not for me but for them , my precious daughters ....
> 
> 
> from My Dawn ..
> 
> Hi  hello pa. Happy Father's Day! Pa, I know lisod kaayo nga layo kayka dri  namo pero you sacrificed a lot para lang mkasupport ka namo and oh, di  lalim mingawn grabe pila ka years di mgkita nya panagsa ra sad bya ta  mgka communicate and sa tinuod pa sa?  Maghilak nlang kos hilom kanang mingawn ko nimu. Nya katung pag uli nimo  pa saaaa, pagkita nako nimo di jd matago akong kalipay huhubells ga  tulo na akong sip-on ga type hahaha. I know ni try kag bawi nko bisag  1week ra to imong vacay dri imo ko pirme ihatud ug kuha sa school naa  pkoy plus bawn    bitaw pa, I'm still your babygirl, imung girl version, your Dawn.  Imissyousooooooomuch pa, can't wait seeing you soon. Iloveyou. Happy  Father's Day!
> 
> 
> From my Denise....
> ...



Ka nice gud ani nga message. Congrats bro!

----------


## high_heels

Funny moments with my girls...... 

Scenario 1: 

A conversation between the two girls overheard by my helper unya ang helper ni report sa akoa...


Youngest 8 year old Daughter: Ate, we should find mommy a lover. So that there is someone who will take care of Mommy. 
Eldest Daughter (gisakyan ang manghud sa topic): But mommy wants Hugh Jackman man. Hugh Jackman is in Hollywood baya. That's very far from mommy. 
Youngest 8 year old Daughter: Bitaw sah, when is Hugh Jackman coming to the Philippines? 

Scenario 2: 

While prepping to leave the house nangutana akong eldest....

"Mommy, where are you going? Or are you going on a date? Because you should go out on a date!" 

Waaahhhhh........ako naman hinuon gitud-luan sa akong mga anak.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Ka nice gud ani nga message. Congrats bro!



*​tulo akong luha gud nakahilak kog popcorn*

----------


## bula1980

share lang ko:

im teaching my 2 year old son to speak kay he would ussually parrot me man...

me: baby,follow me,pls say i love you mommy..I
baby: I
me: love
baby: love
me:you
baby: you
me: mommy
baby: dadi

waaaaaah, he still calls me dadi  :Smiley:

----------


## MsTopSecret

Hello everyone  :Wave:  

reading your posts here makes me wanna have a kid on my own. I have high respect for single parents.

----------


## lhorenzoo

*good afternoon , agi lang ko single parents , @MsTopSecret, salamat sa pag agi og pagbasa diri sa mga kasinatian og experiences namong mga single parents*

----------


## manoy15

hahaha i think im part of the group now if i may say?...well caught my partner having an online bf  a foreigner. but i do thank God for giving the knowledge on what and how to react. the to thought that brings me to tears each time, is our 2 year old daughter, turning 3 this October. The thought that she'll grew up with an incomplete family, but the consolation part is my ex-partner now agreed that in a week, our daughter will be able to stay with me during my days off, either sat-sun or sun-mon, my parents knew about it na, and they advised me to trust and hold onto God more, which i am. And of course, maayo nalang daw ni nahitabo mintras di pa mi kasal, and of course ang among anak bata pa makasabot ra daw ig dako na, and also nia pod ko time in a week to spend with her. Gani karon im just emotional writing this di nako mapugngan akong luha, my workmates think naunsa ko.. But I do know that God is with me and with my daughter.

----------


## miramax

> hahaha i think im part of the group now if i may say?...well caught my partner having an online bf  a foreigner. but i do thank God for giving the knowledge on what and how to react. the to thought that brings me to tears each time, is our 2 year old daughter, turning 3 this October. The thought that she'll grew up with an incomplete family, but the consolation part is my ex-partner now agreed that in a week, our daughter will be able to stay with me during my days off, either sat-sun or sun-mon, my parents knew about it na, and they advised me to trust and hold onto God more, which i am. And of course, maayo nalang daw ni nahitabo mintras di pa mi kasal, and of course ang among anak bata pa makasabot ra daw ig dako na, and also nia pod ko time in a week to spend with her. Gani karon im just emotional writing this di nako mapugngan akong luha, my workmates think naunsa ko.. But I do know that God is with me and with my daughter.


Stay strong bro for ur daughter. Para mapadali imo pag cope up sa imo current situation you have to *learn to see the positive side in every negative situation*. That's what I've been doing. Parehas aneh imo, ang positive side aneh is dat at least wa kah mahinayak ug kahigot dili vah? mas kumplikado if nahigot namos kaminyo-on. 
Don't be too hard on urself thinkin nga she'll grow up with a broken family! 
Nah! :no:  mas maypa kulang ang ginikanan kesa man kompleto unya cgeg kumbate atubangan sa anak!
Besides, U'll never know, ur gonna marry with the right woman someday then ur daughter can have a complete family nah.
All the best bro!  :wink:

----------


## manoy15

> Stay strong bro for ur daughter. Para mapadali imo pag cope up sa imo current situation you have to *learn to see the positive side in every negative situation*. That's what I've been doing. Parehas aneh imo, ang positive side aneh is dat at least wa kah mahinayak ug kahigot dili vah? mas kumplikado if nahigot namos kaminyo-on. 
> Don't be too hard on urself thinkin nga she'll grow up with a broken family! 
> Nah! mas maypa kulang ang ginikanan kesa man kompleto unya cgeg kumbate atubangan sa anak!
> Besides, U'll never know, ur gonna marry with the right woman someday then ur daughter can have a complete family nah.
> All the best bro!


salamat kayo sa imong tambag. Mao jud bro, at least makita pod nako akong daughter 2 days in a week. And besides sakto jud ka wa jud pulos kung sige lang mo ug away atubangan sa inyung anak. Nia pa ko sa stage nga presko pa kayo pero i know jud na di mo biya ang Ginoo.

----------


## miramax

> salamat kayo sa imong tambag. Mao jud bro, at least makita pod nako akong daughter 2 days in a week. And besides sakto jud ka wa jud pulos kung sige lang mo ug away atubangan sa inyung anak. Nia pa ko sa stage nga presko pa kayo pero i know jud na di mo biya ang Ginoo.


Np bro  :grin: , relate much, he, he.
Maygani nah imoha kay usa rah.
*God surely listens, understands and knows the hopes and fears u keep in ur heart*.  :pray:

----------


## manoy15

> God surely listens, understands and knows the hopes and fears u keep in ur heart.


 Nia guro nag hiwa ug bombay dire kay mi tulo man akong luha murag waterfall, hehehe. Ngutana gud akong workmate naunsa ko. Pero wa jud tay choice but to Trust in God and lean on his word jud. And be strong for our children.

----------


## lhorenzoo

*just be strong bro , maayo gani na magkakita ,magkakuyog ,og magkauban mos imong daughter , maka bonding mo . welcome to the club diay bro*  :Wave:

----------


## manoy15

> *just be strong bro , maayo gani na magkakita ,magkakuyog ,og magkauban mos imong daughter , maka bonding mo . welcome to the club diay bro*


thank you for the welcome, and i appreciate it alot! i know di jud ni sayon sa pirmiro, but we have to be strong for our dear children.

----------


## bula1980

@*manoy15* ,stay strong,ma-ok ra ang tanan..mabuti ka nga gumagawa ng paraan makasama mo anak mo..ako i tried na sana makilala man lang ng anak ko ang tatay nya,ako pa ang gumawa ng paraan para makita nya anak nya pero ogag talaga,hindi man lang nya pinansin so hinding hindi ko na uulitin yun..nasaktan ako masyado para sa anak ko..

be there for your daughter..i know hw hard it is lumaki walang ama.ako mismo naranasan ko yun.

i admire you for being a good dad  :Smiley:

----------


## manoy15

@*bula1980* Thank you for your kind words.

----------


## hanzheyteta

@*manoy15* sure gyud lisod na sa sugod. there is no shortcut para mawagtang ang pain. there is always a reason for everything. just pray and always prioritize ang needs sa imong anak but of course, pagbilin pud para sa imong self.

----------


## manoy15

@*hanzheyteta*, thank you for the advise. Certainly will.

----------


## vahnhelsing

matag karon ug unya, molabay ko ning inyong kutay.
mobasa sa mga panid, daw kumuton usahay akong balatian
apan may higayon usab nga makapahiyom ako, nagpabilin
kamong lig-on bisan sa grabeng pagsulay sa kinabuhi.

May higayon, mahinuktokan takos ba kaha ako sa umaabot
sama kaninyo kun ugaling mahimong amahan apan walay asawa?
lisoda  ug pagkalaay paminawon tingali sa kinabuhi nga wala'y
kapikas uban kanimo nga nag amoma sa bunga sa inyong pagminahalay
unta.

----------


## hanzheyteta

@*vahnhelsing* boom! paningkamot nga d ka mag inusara. aw unsa ba. i know u r a better person so i dont think maka suway ka mag inusara. cross your fingers

----------


## vahnhelsing

> @*vahnhelsing* boom! paningkamot nga d ka mag inusara. aw unsa ba. i know u r a better person so i dont think maka suway ka mag inusara. cross your fingers


wa ta kahibaw.. kasagaran sad gud dri sa akong nabasahan nahiagom man sa kapintas
sa kapalaran bisan sa ilang kamaayo. Usahay dili lang gyud nato damhon sa atong
kaayo masugamak lang gihapon kita sa kapakyasan, bisan sa ingon mahimong makabarog
pa gikan niini ug diha ako dako ang pagdayeg kaninyo. Nagpabilin kamong lig-on bisan
sa kahaw-ang nga inyong bation..  :Smiley:

----------


## hanzheyteta

@*vahnhelsing* push natin yan. palehog kog pislit sa like beh. 

go super parents!

----------


## vahnhelsing

but i would put a superlike for those single parents who would find true love after all of this
bitterness..  :Smiley:  bearing a child and having them grow up is not bitterness but the reality of having
them grow without a dad or mom for me is painful.

----------


## bula1980

these days,my son keeps on bubbling: "ayabyu dadi ma,ayabyu dadi ma"..makawalag kakapoy bahalag dadi giyapon iyang tawag nako  :Smiley:

----------


## jdbebz

:Cry:  mingaw nako sa akong baby saon di ko ka tung2x sa ilaha bisag anino nako hayzzzz alkansiha nako

----------


## manoy15

@*jdbebz* i think nia pod sa atong balaod as a father nga aduna kay katungod diha sa pag pakita sa imohang mga anak, kung gamit nila balaod, mao pod na gamita, though di jud totally sa imoha if below 7 y.o pero at least maka spend time ka nila...

----------


## lhorenzoo

> mingaw nako sa akong baby saon di ko ka tung2x sa ilaha bisag anino nako hayzzzz alkansiha nako


*​unsay rason boss nga di ka kakita sa imong anak ?*

----------


## manoy15

> these days,my son keeps on bubbling: "ayabyu dadi ma,ayabyu dadi ma"..makawalag kakapoy bahalag dadi giyapon iyang tawag nako



ka cute intawon sa imong baby...hehehe how old is he/she? technically you're the daddy/mommy na...hehehehe

----------


## manoy15

this may be it guys...i think naka kita na sila ug balay nga ma transferan. Probably the next payday they will leave the house. Part of me is happy since no one will call me 'bugo, tapulan, pangit, way boot, and other derogatory remarks' and part of me is sad because of our daughter. But thank God, coz i have at least 3 days 2 nights to spend with her.  I know walay problema ihatag ang Dyos if dili nato makaya.

----------


## bula1980

> ka cute intawon sa imong baby...hehehe how old is he/she? technically you're the daddy/mommy na...hehehehe


yes coz 'inatay man ko' hahaha..he is just 2 and sungugan kaayo..maski unsaon nako ug tudlo mommy,dadi gyud iyaha,kataw an dayon ko..hmp!  :Smiley:

----------


## jdbebz

> *​unsay rason boss nga di ka kakita sa imong anak ?*


Support man ko sa mga needs sa bata .... 

kani bitaw inahan sa akong baye konsentidor,, di lang nako i lad2x ang story kay istoryan pod raba to

----------


## manoy15

- for the things im going thru right now...to be honest maka hilak ko ani nga video ni Brad Paisley.

----------


## lhorenzoo

> Support man ko sa mga needs sa bata .... 
> 
> kani bitaw inahan sa akong baye konsentidor,, di lang nako i lad2x ang story kay istoryan pod raba to


*ahhh okay boss , no worries its for you ra ang rason . i hope bitaw na maka spend time kas imong anak boss . lisod ang bata wa maka kita sa amahan*

----------


## high_heels

Here's a good read for the single moms who are dating and hoping for the second chance in love... 

*Single mom trend: Whirlwind romances then wedded bliss. Whats up with that?
*

One day my single mom friend Sarah was telling me about a panty-wetting first kiss. The next month, my jaw hit my keyboard when she posted on Facebook a pic of an adorable little girl with the message: My new daughter. Within six weeks of meeting a fantastic guy, Sarah was blissfully engaged. A month later, wed.

Sarah is no floozy. Shes a measured, highly educated and successful woman who happened to be a divorced mom. After her marriage ended, Sarah dated for a few years, had some fun and met some duds. Then BAM. End of story.

Ive noticed the same pattern time and again: Single moms get out of rotten marriages, date around, then meet a wonderful guy with whom they have a very short courtship and then marry. In all the instances I know of personally, they marry very well and happily. How do you explain it?

Honoree Corder, who blogs at The Successful Single Mom, married her husband Byron just 8 months after meeting six years ago. I was chatting with her last week when she chuckled in telling me how her husband teased her for wearing a white blouse stained with BBQ chicken. I love how you always laugh when you talk about Byron, I said. Im very lucky, Honoree replied. I could hear her smile through the phone. Everyone should have a husband like him. But how does she explain this single-moms-quick-wedded-bliss phenomenon? She told me:

In my case, it happened because I was a woman of a certain (ahem) age. I had lots ofimportant life experience including a divorce. I also had successful businesses, Id become a mother, and I had completed all of the post-divorce stages  i.e., I had had fun dating, sexapalooza, and looking for the right one dating. Then I got therapy, healed some wounds and got clear about what I wanted. By the time I met my husband, I was not shy about saying what I wanted and asking what he wanted up front to make sure we wanted the same things before we even had a second date.

Alaina Shearer, who blogs at MsSingleMama.com, and since launched a site for blended families BeautyandtheBiker.com with her new husband, got engaged in six months then eloped in a small family wedding in the couples back yard.

Her philosophy about why second-marriage courtships can be so speedy? Its easier for single moms to know after having experienced the brutal reality of marrying a dick, says Alaina, who is due with a son in the fall. We were both divorced, both had kids, and both knew just what we wanted. They were sure they were meant to be by date No. 3, she told me.

Alaina shares my philosophy that dating as a single mom has huge advantages. She told her readers:  Single moms have a tremendous advantage over our childless dating counterparts in that we know what we need and what we want. While a childless woman may pick a man because he looks hot in those jeans, a single mother is much wiser and chooses a man because he would make an excellent father and/or husband. Assuming, of course, that she is ready for her next relationship or that she even wants another one at all.

I wonder if the fact that we are mothers now plays a role. For me, becoming a parent opened up a wellspring of emotions, peace and intuition that no doubt guides me through the minefield of romance. Sarah agrees. You pay attention to how you communicate with dates, to how to resolve conflicts, to how you interact with each others kids, she said. You are looking for all those subtle cues when you date someoneall those echoes of your bad relationships. And when they are absent, it builds trust pretty quickly.For all her wedded bliss, Alaina calls her short courtship a bad example and an exception to the rule and urges single moms to be very careful in marrying again. After all  while divorce rates for first marriages is between 40 and 50 percent, those figures jump to 60 to 67 percent when least one  spouse has been married once before and to more than 70 percent for third marriages. Single moms seem especially eager to partner up, says Honoree, who authored The Successful Single Mom book series. Often, single moms want to not be a single mom, they want to appear normal (whatever that means), or they dont want to be judged for being a single mom.

All these wedded single moms offer the same advice for newly single moms: Date around. Have fun (Honoree is a big fan of every divorced mom indulging in a sexpalooza. I endorse.). Dont expect every man to be your husband. Listen to those instincts. In telling me about her new love, Sarahs words mimicked others Ive heard: We both just knew right away.



Source: Single mom trend: Whirlwind romances then wedded bliss. What's up with that? | Emma Johnson

----------


## granz

maka panghupaw man sad ta dri oi... i hope that i'll be strong even separate mi sa papa sa akng anak  :Sad:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​good evening moms and dads , agey ko diri*

----------


## takumi

Halu mga istoryans! Single mom here.. With a 9 yr old son.. I welcome myself in this thread  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​you are very much welcome here takumi*

----------


## silahis

srsly, mao ni akong isa sa mga goal puhon2 when i reach 30s. lol! goal gyd. besides, im not romantically interested in women, so why put myself in agony? anak ray ako. 

very highly nga i can't afford surrogacy, and even if i can i won't ky sayangan kos kwarta.

----------


## bula1980

mommies and daddies,how do you discipline a 2 year old boy?

----------


## hanzheyteta

> mommies and daddies,how do you discipline a 2 year old boy?


discipline with love. toddler na imong kiddo madam. naa na xa sa terrible 2 nga stage. stretch ur patience. makasabot ra na ang bata if u talk to him gently. diversion is the key. kung mag tantrums, let him be. ayaw pamonal or singhagi. mohilom ra na. just sharing my own experience from my 2 bugoys.  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*good day single parents like me , follow gyud ni mommy hanz ms bula kay expert mom na siya*

----------


## volatile8

im a single mom now, ask ko pila kaha gasto pa change og last name sa baby nako? knsa naka try? thanks

----------


## bula1980

> discipline with love. toddler na imong kiddo madam. naa na xa sa terrible 2 nga stage. stretch ur patience. makasabot ra na ang bata if u talk to him gently. diversion is the key. kung mag tantrums, let him be. ayaw pamonal or singhagi. mohilom ra na. just sharing my own experience from my 2 bugoys.


thanks mam.will do..diri gyud matest akong patience  :Smiley:  i have experience with my 4 pamangkins na puro bugoy pero kakaiba kasi ang anak ko eh,super duper mega over hyper to the highest level tsk3  :Cheesy:

----------


## Mald|3Ta

yohooooooooooooooooo. Hi mommies and daddies  :Smiley:

----------


## Butitor

Ingon sila ang single mom daw, kung mingawon sa lawasnong pagtawag bigtime jud. So mutuo ba mo nga ubang single moms are more likely to spread her legs?

----------


## iamxedrix

Pwede maka.join dri? Naa unta ko pangutana. Ang mom sa ako palangga ba kay mo.txt or mo.pm ra man if naa kailangan amo daughter. Dili siya mo.reply nako maski mangutana or mangamusta ko sa amo kiddo. I can also feel nga cold na kaayo siya towards nako. Does it mean nga di na jud siya ganahan nako? Like there's zero chance na jud for us? TIA istoryans.

----------


## high_heels

Hello single mommies and daddies...Naa ko good news, inlab na akong beauty. hehehehe.... 

Just passing by....

----------


## liarsys

> Pwede maka.join dri? Naa unta ko pangutana. Ang mom sa ako palangga ba kay mo.txt or mo.pm ra man if naa kailangan amo daughter. Dili siya mo.reply nako maski mangutana or mangamusta ko sa amo kiddo. I can also feel nga cold na kaayo siya towards nako. Does it mean nga di na jud siya ganahan nako? Like there's zero chance na jud for us? TIA istoryans.


Ganahan lang cya mo
Move on na kay gikapoy na cya guro lantaw nga always same iyang situation.,mura langaw ga lupad y katugpahan move on nalang basin pa diay naay mas maau future nagpaabot.

----------


## hanzheyteta

> Pwede maka.join dri? Naa unta ko pangutana. Ang mom sa ako palangga ba kay mo.txt or mo.pm ra man if naa kailangan amo daughter. Dili siya mo.reply nako maski mangutana or mangamusta ko sa amo kiddo. I can also feel nga cold na kaayo siya towards nako. Does it mean nga di na jud siya ganahan nako? Like there's zero chance na jud for us? TIA istoryans.


ngano diay sir? interested pa diay ka nea cos i strongly believe nga she is trying to move on. hatagan niya og value iyang self.

----------


## iamxedrix

> ngano diay sir? interested pa diay ka nea cos i strongly believe nga she is trying to move on. hatagan niya og value iyang self.


Yes. I wanted to start over with her again. Daghan ko na.learn and na.realize jud. And I'm more ready now than before.

----------


## hanzheyteta

> Yes. I wanted to start over with her again. Daghan ko na.learn and na.realize jud. And I'm more ready now than before.


awww. na touch na dayon ko. pag effort pud. kung kutob ra ka sa interest and wala kay gbuhat nga action, maypag mag uma nlang kas bukid. aw joke ra ha. bitaw action speaks louder dan words. just take it slow.

----------


## iamxedrix

> awww. na touch na dayon ko. pag effort pud. kung kutob ra ka sa interest and wala kay gbuhat nga action, maypag mag uma nlang kas bukid. aw joke ra ha. bitaw action speaks louder dan words. just take it slow.


naa man ko effort ginabuhat pero i think di pa enough. naa man gud xa sa davao then ako mabuhat lang sa karun is to text her and pm sa fb pero no response ra man. naa times mo.reply pero tipid pud kaayo. then pag.replyan nako wala na pud dayon. i have a strong feeling nga nagka.uyon sila sa iya childhood sweetheart nga silingan ra pud niya. unta wala para i cant stop thinking bout it. its very sad.

----------


## hanzheyteta

> naa man ko effort ginabuhat pero i think di pa enough. naa man gud xa sa davao then ako mabuhat lang sa karun is to text her and pm sa fb pero no response ra man. naa times mo.reply pero tipid pud kaayo. then pag.replyan nako wala na pud dayon. i have a strong feeling nga nagka.uyon sila sa iya childhood sweetheart nga silingan ra pud niya. unta wala para i cant stop thinking bout it. its very sad.


oh well. gibuhian man gud nimo. good luck.

----------


## bula1980

mingaw na kaayo ko sa akong bugoy  :Sad:

----------


## larisse

> naa man ko effort ginabuhat pero i think di pa enough. naa man gud xa sa davao then ako mabuhat lang sa karun is to text her and pm sa fb pero no response ra man. naa times mo.reply pero tipid pud kaayo. then pag.replyan nako wala na pud dayon. i have a strong feeling nga nagka.uyon sila sa iya childhood sweetheart nga silingan ra pud niya. unta wala para i cant stop thinking bout it. its very sad.


oi, @*iamxedrix*  :Sad:  morag di na jud siya interested nimo... try to ask her daw if willing pa siya ug one more chance  :Cheesy:

----------


## iamxedrix

> oi, @*iamxedrix*  morag di na jud siya interested nimo... try to ask her daw if willing pa siya ug one more chance


actually wa ko kapangutana ana niya. mahadlok ko makadungog sa iyang tubag. basin mag.lisud nya ko ug dawat. though mi.ingun xa before sa iya manghud nga kung kami eh di kami jud daw pero lahi ra man gud kaayo akong makita and mabati. labi na karun nga murag nagkabalik sila communicate sa iya close friend nga silingan ra nya and nagkagusto pud sa iya. maglisud ko pangutana ui.  :Sad:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*Hi Single Parents , passing thru , i have reached a stage  for myself at this point in my life . I experienced ups and downs , I cant say that i am a good person and neither am i too bad  , naa koy  mga tawo na napasakitan , in return naa sad tawo na nakapasakit nako . this may will be my last post here i dont know but looking back at my life as a parent, it was one hell of a ride , from seeing your kids sa pagka gamay nila until now at this age and point in my life .looking back i cant help but be amazed how life is as a parent. now that my kids have all grown up you can see the big change in them especially that i am an ofw , a father who grew up ,got old and see my kids grow up to the care of my ever loving Mama and my Sis and my bro , who have made big sacrifices to take care and be both a Mom and Dad to my Kids. posting this picture of me and my kids once again . whatever happens to me , i know  i have done my best to the best of my abilities as a dad , once again , im not a perfect father , but i strived so hard to be One ....

*

*How time Really Flies , seems like yesterday .....

**was taken 2008 before i went here in the desert ...

*

*Taken January 2014 when i went home for a quick vacation , in time for my youngest daughter's 13th Birthday

**my daughters with their Lola . a Tribute to her and a gratitude i can never repay . Thank you Ma for Taking care of them ...*

----------


## larisse

> actually wa ko kapangutana ana niya. mahadlok ko makadungog sa iyang tubag. basin mag.lisud nya ko ug dawat. though mi.ingun xa before sa iya manghud nga kung kami eh di kami jud daw pero lahi ra man gud kaayo akong makita and mabati. labi na karun nga murag nagkabalik sila communicate sa iya close friend nga silingan ra nya and nagkagusto pud sa iya. maglisud ko pangutana ui.


ay, ka.sad ana oi  :Sad:   basin lahi na person ang meant for you @*iamxedrix*  :Smiley:

----------


## iamxedrix

> ay, ka.sad ana oi   basin lahi na person ang meant for you @*iamxedrix*


well i don't know. maybe. only heaven knows.

----------


## manoy15

hi All, i do not know unsa ang akong buhaton ron, im a single dad, but due to law provides that ang anak be it jud sa mama diba, but thing is i think i also mentioned na, i caught the mom of my daughter cheating, with someone from Germany, now i know she's engaged someone from the U.S. Now i dont care about her to be honest, i just want to see my daughter, i missed her alot, i promised support for now, due to being very busy and also asikaso sa akong mga papeles pod all i can afford is give 1k, and i know reklamo siya kay gamay ra kayo, but i told her, that since niay increas akong current work next paycut ill give 2.5 and even make it 3.5k next pay. And even to the fact karon nga she even told me na hapit nako malimtan sa akong daughter, it hurts me to my core coz she's only 3 y.0. I know by laws pod nia jud right ang father na makita....Unsa dapat nako himoon ani mga ka istoryans? it's been a month, and im trying to be strong lang jud for my daughter. My parents will tell me na to keep the money and save it so that one day ymy daughter will find out that her dad did not forget her. But inside ka-istoryans, my being is being a blackhole.  

Is there anything that i can do at least i can spend time with her?

----------


## larisse

> hi All, i do not know unsa ang akong buhaton ron, im a single dad, but due to law provides that ang anak be it jud sa mama diba, but thing is i think i also mentioned na, i caught the mom of my daughter cheating, with someone from Germany, now i know she's engaged someone from the U.S. Now i dont care about her to be honest, i just want to see my daughter, i missed her alot, i promised support for now, due to being very busy and also asikaso sa akong mga papeles pod all i can afford is give 1k, and i know reklamo siya kay gamay ra kayo, but i told her, that since niay increas akong current work next paycut ill give 2.5 and even make it 3.5k next pay. And even to the fact karon nga she even told me na hapit nako malimtan sa akong daughter, it hurts me to my core coz she's only 3 y.0. I know by laws pod nia jud right ang father na makita....Unsa dapat nako himoon ani mga ka istoryans? it's been a month, and im trying to be strong lang jud for my daughter. My parents will tell me na to keep the money and save it so that one day ymy daughter will find out that her dad did not forget her. But inside ka-istoryans, my being is being a blackhole.  
> 
> Is there anything that i can do at least i can spend time with her?


make sure to see her on weekends if busy ka with work during weekdays  :Smiley:

----------


## manoy15

> make sure to see her on weekends if busy ka with work during weekdays


yup, actually weekend ra jud, pero di man lagi ko ipa kita ko sa iyang mama.

----------


## larisse

> yup, actually weekend ra jud, pero di man lagi ko ipa kita ko sa iyang mama.


sad if that's the case  :Sad:

----------


## manoy15

morag i think i really have to consult any legal actions...but i dont want to for now...coz im on the process of venturing to another job, siguro once everything will settle i will do that, but for now..haaay

----------


## larisse

legal actions? unsa grounds nimo man?  :Smiley:

----------


## psychologic

kusta naman ni dinhi oi.. nalubong naman ni na thread hehehhe

----------


## takua

agi lng q ani thread....

----------


## mybabyfudgee

Im a single mom too... double load of hardships but di man pod ma measure ang happiness if makita nimo imong baby na happy  :Smiley:

----------


## ally28

most single parents encounter hardships financially, because they solely support their child/children. Here are simple tips that you can try to save up a little more  :Smiley:  

42 Realistic Ways You Can Live on P100 A Day

----------


## kinlarch

ato ni buhion

Im single dad too...naa ko 2 yrs old super cute kulit and papa's girl na bata. ako jud gipaglaban ako anak and I know na naa jud sa mother ang custody sa bata... saon man ako anak papa's girl man jud mao iya n lng ghatag... happy au ko happy man sad ang bata nko...happy n mn sad cguro ang mama kay naa man cya lake mao iya n lng gihatag sa ako...mas gipili man nya ang lake kay sa amo...it's hard pero makita nko face sa ako anak evrytym mo uli ko sa balay murag 5 yrs wala magkita kay grabe ka happy makakita nko mag ambak2x hehehe... krn focus lng ko nya double lng jud ang effort ug pray lng jud permi kana motoo jud ko ana.... long live sa mga single dad and single moms here....

----------


## kryztelle088

> temporarily


I love that word temporarily. 

Temporarily...
broke
single
discouraged
depressed
hopeless
hurt
happy
poor
dumb
and many others

----------


## kit_cebu

> yup, actually weekend ra jud, pero di man lagi ko ipa kita ko sa iyang mama.


first, sa imong "in-laws" patabang kung naa kay murag close nila...
second, level tingali...
third, aw, patabang naka ug attorney ana...

----------


## sandy2007

one of the dreadful days a single parent will have to encounter would be the "post your family's picture" school activity for students in school.. the student will need to introduce to everyone his/her family members..he or she will also need to be ready to explain to his/her classmates this and that..oooh the stress!!

so i told my kid..tell your teacher that we do not have a family picture because we are a family of vampires and we don't want to scare your classmates away..

----------


## Kulai2Kalai

To All single dad out there..Let me say Advance Happy father's Day to you.

----------


## manoy15

> first, sa imong "in-laws" patabang kung naa kay murag close nila...
> second, level tingali...
> third, aw, patabang naka ug attorney ana...



exactly. Well, early February this year, i proposed that at least i can support at least 5-7k Bi-Monthly BUT i also need to spend time with my daughter as a father. Then she just replied thru text message "LUMLUMI NA IMONG KUWARTA WA KO NA GIKINAHANGLAN HAPIT NAKA MA LIMTAN SA BATA". During that time it was the 5th Month i haven't seen my daughter. Now just 3 days ago. She sent me a message thru FB, asking for a responsibility, because our daughter is entering nursery and telling me how useless i am and "wala daw koy boot and ga dako lang akong lawas" quite something for someone to say who's asking for financial support ey?.  So i calmly told her that, ever since they walk off the door even just a shadow of our daughter who's a papas-girl btw i didn't see. And she told me that i know the reasons why she's shying our daughter away from me.

Quite Frankly, i just dont really know if she's using her brains out in here. I just really dont. I dont shy away from my responsibility being a father but at least i got to see my daughter at least twice a month BUT i didnt. So my proposition for support is for me to see her that's it. I do NOT know if it's that hard for her or what to understand that i also do have a God given right as the father of our daughter. 

BTW...as of now, im just saving the money for my daughter coz i know sooner or later she'll look for me. and also shoutout to the single dads and moms out here. Who's working their a$$ off to raise their kids. Happy fathers day. Though for now, it may look that i'm the scumbag, but i know and God knows what really happened and who cheated. So God bless us all!

----------


## Charles_Low

Actually dapat natin respetuhin ung mga single dad and moms kasi biruin mo kunwari may 2 silang anak. sya lang magisa bumubuhay sa dalawa. diba ang hirap kaya ng ganun.

----------


## im_ur_girl1984

im a single mom too raising a 2 yr old boy as of the moment.. ang birthday pajud kay feb 15.. i always say a cupid was born after valentines kada birthday niya.. iya papa maghatagan man nuon ug suporta pero 10% ra iya sweldo.. ok for now kay wa pamn ngskwela ako anak.. salamat sa Ginoo makaya man nuon mga expenses maski maglisud usahay ky ngrent ko ug house niya yaya pa and all.. ako rajud ug yaya ang mahabilin sa balay walay father figure ako anak..

mao usahay maguol ko maghunahuna kung muabot na ang panahon mangutana sya ngano wa diha iya papa.. gi save nko tanan conversations ug mga dgway sa mga babaye sa iya papa para makahibaw sya unsa nga klase na laki iya papa ug kinsay nagbinuang namo sa iya amahan.. and naa pud siya older sister nga anak sa iya papa sa una sa lain baye.. di mi kasal sa iya papa.. 

il just pray that someday he won't be like his father when it comes to treating girls.. and someday i could forgive his father ky sa pgkakaron dako pa kaau ako kalagot..

i would really fight for the right of my son especially sa sustento ky dako na tabang sa bata.. and he is always welcome na kamustahon ang bata or kung gusto sya makigsturya.. wa nako na gidawo niya.. ang among away way labot ang bata.. dili lalim mahimong single mom especially kng ang happiness na bata ang hisgutan..

----------


## manoy15

> im a single mom too raising a 2 yr old boy as of the moment.. ang birthday pajud kay feb 15.. i always say a cupid was born after valentines kada birthday niya.. iya papa maghatagan man nuon ug suporta pero 10% ra iya sweldo.. ok for now kay wa pamn ngskwela ako anak.. salamat sa Ginoo makaya man nuon mga expenses maski maglisud usahay ky ngrent ko ug house niya yaya pa and all.. ako rajud ug yaya ang mahabilin sa balay walay father figure ako anak..
> 
> mao usahay maguol ko maghunahuna kung muabot na ang panahon mangutana sya ngano wa diha iya papa.. gi save nko tanan conversations ug mga dgway sa mga babaye sa iya papa para makahibaw sya unsa nga klase na laki iya papa ug kinsay nagbinuang namo sa iya amahan.. and naa pud siya older sister nga anak sa iya papa sa una sa lain baye.. di mi kasal sa iya papa.. 
> 
> il just pray that someday he won't be like his father when it comes to treating girls.. and someday i could forgive his father ky sa pgkakaron dako pa kaau ako kalagot..
> 
> i would really fight for the right of my son especially sa sustento ky dako na tabang sa bata.. and he is always welcome na kamustahon ang bata or kung gusto sya makigsturya.. wa nako na gidawo niya.. ang among away way labot ang bata.. dili lalim mahimong single mom especially kng ang happiness na bata ang hisgutan..


i applaud you for doing a right thing. Yup you did something right for you, and for your son. And you're also doing something right kanang dili jud nimo e dawu ang bata sa iyang blood parent. Great job. Whatever reasons between you both does  should not affect their relationship as father-son.

----------


## lomiguel

kaway2 sa mga single dad/mom dha. naa nako among bata (3yrs old). basta mkakita ko post sa akong x partner nga cge rag laag. maglagot jud ko, imbes mangita og work cge lng laag nuon (bag.o ra sya graduate) naa pud ko plano ihatag ang bata sa iyaha pra matarong sya. anyway karon rana sya cge laag nga wala nami. pro once a week magkita man me pro as a friends nlang. naglibog ko usahay og unsa jud me.

----------


## im_ur_girl1984

> i applaud you for doing a right thing. Yup you did something right for you, and for your son. And you're also doing something right kanang dili jud nimo e dawu ang bata sa iyang blood parent. Great job. Whatever reasons between you both does  should not affect their relationship as father-son.


i dunno lang sir kung magminyo ko puhon kung mao pa ba japun amo arrangement ky di sad ko nahan ug gubot and i dont want my future husband to feel awkward (case to case basis)..

----------


## jekko

> il just pray that someday he won't be like his father when it comes to treating girls.. and someday i could forgive his father ky sa pgkakaron dako pa kaau ako kalagot..
> 
> i would really fight for the right of my son especially sa sustento ky dako na tabang sa bata.. and he is always welcome na kamustahon ang bata or kung gusto sya makigsturya.. wa nako na gidawo niya.. ang among away way labot ang bata.. dili lalim mahimong single mom especially kng ang happiness na bata ang hisgutan..


so sad to hear this Miga... there will be someone who will take care you and your kid... God has always good plan ..

----------


## arahdior

> one of the dreadful days a single parent will have to encounter would be the "post your family's picture" school activity for students in school.. the student will need to introduce to everyone his/her family members..he or she will also need to be ready to explain to his/her classmates this and that..oooh the stress!!
> 
> so i told my kid..tell your teacher that we do not have a family picture because we are a family of vampires and we don't want to scare your classmates away..


i can relate to this, illegitimate child ko, and sauna lisod kaau labi na when our teacher asked us to bring/pa assignment mig family picture, i always end up na dili mo pass kay wala koy ma produce, sakit kaau kay uban proud kaau sa ilang parents ako kay left out! but na okay raman ko nga wala koy papa, i manage to do good sa studies and in life, also i still respect my dad even if dako siyag sala namo..

----------


## sandy2007

> i can relate to this, illegitimate child ko, and sauna lisod kaau labi na when our teacher asked us to bring/pa assignment mig family picture, i always end up na dili mo pass kay wala koy ma produce, sakit kaau kay uban proud kaau sa ilang parents ako kay left out! but na okay raman ko nga wala koy papa, i manage to do good sa studies and in life, also i still respect my dad even if dako siyag sala namo..


your story's an inspiration bro @*arahdior*..thanks for sharing..it's really hard to explain why the other parent is not around but i always believe that time will come my kid will understand things i'm not able to explain at the moment..

----------


## volatile8

It's hard. Really hard but it's all worth it. I won't ask help from my baby's father because he is immature. Last time ana sya mag hatag syag money para palitan daw og bike among baby but adtu daw niya ipada sa iyang mama. So walay salig. Then ako sya gi ingnan nga nana bike iyang anak, neana man nuon nga para nlng daw tu sa ila...wow ha ga tuo tingale syag bike ra kelangan sa iyang anak...Immaturity at its best.

----------


## larisse

> It's hard. Really hard but it's all worth it. I won't ask help from my baby's father because he is immature. Last time ana sya mag hatag syag money para palitan daw og bike among baby but adtu daw niya ipada sa iyang mama. So walay salig. Then ako sya gi ingnan nga nana bike iyang anak, neana man nuon nga para nlng daw tu sa ila...wow ha ga tuo tingale syag bike ra kelangan sa iyang anak...Immaturity at its best.


ka-sad pud ani  :Sad:  pero basin ga-bike2x pa tong utok adto niya...

----------


## volatile8

> ka-sad pud ani  pero basin ga-bike2x pa tong utok adto niya...


sakto jud mam  :Smiley:  sagdi nlng tu sya akong problem ron kay iyang family mag cge ingon na e.suroy daw nako among baby sa ila, how will i let them know nga wan.a koy planu ipa ila sa ilaha among baby..im the kind of person na dili gusto naay malain nako but i have to do this...il let them see my baby kng mangita na akong anak og kinsa iyang papa...

----------


## sandy2007

mga bro..mga sis..ptabang ko asa mka-ask info about public school tuition fee collection? di ba free ang pag-eskwela sa public? mao gani nngeskwela sa public kay pobre..sus naku..july plng pro isa ka libo na ang nagastos..sa projects lng ha..

the kind of projects na i'm not sure which part of a kid's personality development it's contributing..

----------


## sandy2007

hi guys! kinsa naay copy dha sa Prayer for the Nation? unsa maning copy nko..neanderthal mn guru nagsuwat ani..barok mn ininglis..purte nosebleed nko..wa sd ko mkit-an copy online gd..

thanks daan..

----------


## sandy2007

for single moms.a beautiful morning..






for single dads?..hehehe..





- - - Updated - - -

cute b ni Wes Scantlin oie.. <3 <3

----------


## psychologic

musta naman ni diri.. long time wala nako makatambay diri.....

----------


## sandy2007

single guru jpn mga moms and dads dri?..hehehehe

----------


## franzrebs

kinsa na'y babies/little kids diri na hilig mag tanaw2 videos? patan-awa sila ani na video, and please subscribe to the channel. it's animated by a cebuano. support local talent hihi  :Smiley:

----------


## volatile8

Uy I belong hehehe.

----------


## the_guardian

ako bah maluoy ko sa akong friend nga single dad...pero mas maluoy ko sa iyang anak kay naay schedule kung asa matulog...magsakit akong heart makakita sa bata nga inig friday & saturday ra cya maka spend time sa iyang dad...kana ganing nawong sa bata nga dili pa sya ganahan mo-adto sa pikas kay nag-enjoy pa siya sa iyang dad....kalouy jud...

----------


## raaachel

Single mom, and enjoying it  :Smiley:  i have a lot of help from family, of course, but I guess being a single mom you are now more careful and choosy with your relationships, and your fine with having no man in your life at all--your little one is enough to give you unconditional love <3

Share lang ko sa among first movie date mother and son  :Smiley:  he was only two years old but he sat throughout the film! 
https://postcardpretty.com/2016/06/2...to-the-movies/

----------


## zHun

kasagaran sa mga single mother kay mga lami man kaayo.  :Cheesy:  bisan pa ug chubby pero HOT man gihapon.  :Cheesy:

----------


## lecreigh

question to my fellow single moms na wala jud sa picture ang sperm donor: at what age nangita ug papa ang inyong kids? what was your response?  ganahan lang ko makabalo para maka prepare ko pohon. hehehe......


what happened man gud kay once naa ko kastorya sa phone, ni ask bitaw akong boknoy: "papa? papa?".. hala oi. nilupad akong kalag.. he's 2 right now. kabalo ko marag wala ra to niya pero marag na shock jud ko. lami I-tambling. heheheh. any tips?

----------


## HTjr

Hello there, been with istorya way back college..roughly 12yrs ago. Now am back and seems like i'll be frequenting these thread. Am a single dad, got a 6yr old kid turning 7 by October. My wife just died last May due to cardiac arrest. A really unexpected event, consider a wakeup call at 3 in the morning from your sister in law that your wife has turned cold, and she aint waking up. I was at the province while ni una sya Cebu for an annual family reunion unta.

Was considering reading through the thread but opted not to kay page 120+ naman diay ni. Mao to sya, maaung gabii.

----------


## bula1980

> Hello there, been with istorya way back college..roughly 12yrs ago hahaha. Now am back and seems like i'll be frequenting these thread. Am a single dad, got a 6yr old kid turning 7 by October. My wife just died last May due to cardiac arrest. A really unexpected event, consider a wakeup call at 3 in the morning from your sister in law that your wife has turned cold, and she aint waking up. 
> Was considering reading through the thread but opted not to kay pag 120+ naman diay ni. Mao to sya, maaung gabii.


Sorry for your loss  :Sad: 

Anyway, daghan2 ta diri mga single parents.. it wasnt always easy ( esp sa financial nga part), but we always get through it. We have to be strong not only for ourselves but for our precious kids..  :Smiley:

----------


## HTjr

> Sorry for your loss 
> 
> Anyway, daghan2 ta diri mga single parents.. it wasnt always easy ( esp sa financial nga part), but we always get through it. We have to be strong not only for ourselves but for our precious kids..


Kaya ra finance, mahimuan ra nag pamaagi bro, ang coping ra jud ang lisud. Makahilak pa panagsa. Totally at a loss jud sa house chores and how to deal with daddy duties. Thankful na naa ang rents to assist but we all have our own ideals with towards raisng our kid/s so magkasumpaki jud. Murag mas isug pa ang kid gani kay wa jud ni nihilak and ang tubag ra kay, am not sad, i still have you T_T.darn it

Kana ganing ma slip ka, "Bhe, malihug ta plansta ani beh....." then mura kag mawaa kay wa. Wa nay bhe. Or when you come home pissed over the simplest of things.... i know she'll listen, butt brains with me maybe, but darn it she'd listen...and at the end of the day, with her is always a place to rest.

----------


## bula1980

> Kaya ra finance, mahimuan ra nag pamaagi bro, ang coping ra jud ang lisud. Makahilak pa panagsa. Totally at a loss jud sa house chores and how to deal with daddy duties. Thankful na naa ang rents to assist but we all have our own ideals with towards raisng our kid/s so magkasumpaki jud. Murag mas isug pa ang kid gani kay wa jud ni nihilak and ang tubag ra kay, am not sad, i still have you T_T.darn it


We understand..normal ra jud na boss.. be strong lang jud..always remember your kid's words "i still have you"
And you still have him too..all will be well, in time  :Smiley:

----------


## HTjr

Yeah, always works that way.

----------


## sweetnothings

> Hello there, been with istorya way back college..roughly 12yrs ago. Now am back and seems like i'll be frequenting these thread. Am a single dad, got a 6yr old kid turning 7 by October. My wife just died last May due to cardiac arrest. A really unexpected event, consider a wakeup call at 3 in the morning from your sister in law that your wife has turned cold, and she aint waking up. I was at the province while ni una sya Cebu for an annual family reunion unta.
> 
> Was considering reading through the thread but opted not to kay page 120+ naman diay ni. Mao to sya, maaung gabii.


sorry for your loss, sir. the pain of your loss is unimaginable but yeah, just keep it burning. let yourself mourn. mo.agi pa kag DABDA ana. but you have to be firm about staying steadfast for your kid. 

hoping for the best para nimo og sa imong kiddo.  :Smiley:

----------


## cobraKing

dli cguro dha2x dayon mawala ang imohang na mathan sa kadaadlaw ninyong kuyog2x..but the pain u have now will become your tool in order to survive together with your love one..

----------


## HTjr

Mam, unsay DABDA?
Mao sad. Been keeping myself busy sad lagi lately just to keep those thoughts at bay. Thanks

----------


## Rakizta

musta na ang mga single moms and dads ??

----------


## Hot Lemons

hello and God Bless sa mga single parents diri  :Smiley:

----------


## Crimson_Viper

mejo off topic ni, pru di ku nahan himu thread about ani aku pangutana.

here's the situation;
married couple with 2 kids
yrs later the wife got pregnant with another guy, and now the new born baby is carrying the husband's family name.
note: everyone is at war now. the husband, the wife, the man-whore.

so my question is this. how the hell are they going to fix it?

----------


## gibra'al

in terms of legalities, wa koy ma advise ky di ko sweto anang dapita.

curious tho, how did the husband find out and unsang pagkahitaboa nga this thing slipped right under his nose ug nagamit pa ang apelyido nya sa bata nga dili iyaha?

are you the husband or the manwhore? lol

----------


## Crimson_Viper

> in terms of legalities, wa koy ma advise ky di ko sweto anang dapita.
> 
> curious tho, how did the husband find out and unsang pagkahitaboa nga this thing slipped right under his nose ug nagamit pa ang apelyido nya sa bata nga dili iyaha?
> 
> are you the husband or the manwhore? lol


kids are staying at  grandeez. husband works abroad.


nope. im the friend who sticks his nose to their business.

----------


## Watever_watever

@*Crimson_Viper*

lisod2x pud ni iyang kahimtang mam...pwede makiha ang girl ani ug adultery...nganong nahibaw-an man pud sa husband? wala nalang jud nya natago? 

nganong na-preggy man pud cya sa manwhore? asa man diay iya hubby that time?

----------


## Crimson_Viper

"nganong na-preggy man pud cya sa manwhore?"
KAY NAG *** SILA :Huh:  :Huh: ?

"asa man diay iya hubby that time?"
abroad lagi

"nganong nahibaw-an man pud sa husband? wala nalang jud nya natago? "
ma tagu nmu ang tiyan? binuang mana imung mga pangutana bro

----------


## Negsz

if you'd seek legal advises boss ang ending ana kay mo suggest gihapon ang abogado ug kaso or settlement like if kaya ba nya akohon ang dle iyaha? though sakit kaau nas buot natoh mga lalaki na atoh partner na buntis ug lain pero if magpaka martyr sya naa ra gyud para completo ang pamilya 

second option sa settlement kay magbulag sila kung ang kabutangan nakapnagalan sa lalaki way problema ug dal.on nya iyang legit na anak sa iyang poder. if conjugal gane ang properties kay ipabaligya ug tunga sila sa halin. Then if naay saktong kwarta file for annulment naa bitaw strong basis nganu nag file imo amigo.

----------


## Watever_watever

> "
> "nganong nahibaw-an man pud sa husband? wala nalang jud nya natago? "
> ma tagu nmu ang tiyan? binuang mana imung mga pangutana bro


mam, dili mani binuang akong pangutana...malay ko bah, basin diay ni-uli ang bana...kay naa pud bya case sa previous nako nga company nga gi-workan nga nabuntis ang babae sa lain laki...wala nalang jud ko nagsaba kay kung makahibaw...gubot pa sa lukot...pero sa inyong case nga nagkagubot naman jud nah...e-take ang advise ni @*Negsz* nga maghimo nalang sila ug settlement...pero ang kuyaw ana kung lagot na kaayo ang hubby mo-abot ug kiniha-ay mapriso ang babae, ang ending luoy ang bata...kung file pud ug annulment, luoy pud ang mga older kids...

----------


## Negsz

it would be the biggest sacrifice na buhaton sa lalaki kay if we're going to look on the other side wla pata kahebaw unsay epekto psychological ug emotional aspect sa lalaki na nahibaw.an iyang asawa nabuntisan ug lain. 

It can lead to suicidal sa part sa lalaki if magpadala sya sa emotions. Then if e push natoh na para sa future sa mga bata pra dle broken family. Mao na noon nay hinungdan mag cge ug away kay tungod sa binuhatan sa asawa and naa npud trust issues no matter how the woman will convince the guy na nag basol na sya. lisod kaau e earn ang pagsalig kung naguba na samot na duot sa bukog ang gibuhat "you can forgive but you cannot forget" then worst bcn magka physical noon sila instead verbal ra. mao na mas maau sayo pa lang daan undangon kaysa magmahay sa ulahi na dle siya kadawat sa nahitabo.

Ang dakung pangutana kaya ba sa lalaki na lamyon iyang pride ug magpaka amahan sa dle tinuod niya na anak? if kaya niya well it's his choice and let's all respect it dle kay we would start to call him names like martyr, nagpakatanga and etc. mas makakuha ta ug lessons from him kay panagsa ra lalaki makabuhat ana.

----------


## Watever_watever

@*Negsz*

grabeh pud nga mag-suicide ang lalaki oi...ka kurat pud ana nga issue...maybe magkagubot pero dli pud mo hangto ana nga part boss kay iya dapat huna2x-on ang kaugmaon sa iyang mga anak...masluoy ang psychological effect sa bata nga mawagtang pa sila technically ug mama then mag-hikog pa ang papa? diritso DSWD ang resulta sa mga bata ana...usahay gud kani pud mga laki ang ila rapud self ang tanawon dili nalang mag-huna2x sa future sa ilang mga anak...puros nalang pride bah...
 @*Crimson_Viper*

dili diay dawaton ni manwhore iyang anak? pwede raman gani na ma-ilisan sa name sa atong manwhore mam ipa-agi lang ug korte...then ihatag nalang sa manwhore ang katong iyang anak, cya mauy padako ato samtang infant pana (sakto ba ko?) kay sa biyaan sa mama ang katong mga anak nga na-anay buot...wala na gani communication ang hubby & wife mau nangita ug lain si wife? kay mau bya ni sagaran mahitabo kanang naa sa layo ang mga partners...mangita jud ug lain, ma-hubby mana ug ang wife...

----------


## Crimson_Viper

jesus! stop with all ur legals and everything! now it's giving me headaches!

ok listen. here's what im thinking.
if kids 1,2 will now stay with the husband (this is an aftermath ok). where will kid#3 go :Huh: ?? i mean manwhore doesn't want it, and the wife totally ****ed up. so :Huh:  and we all know this country has no orphanage! hahah

----------


## Negsz

> jesus! stop with all ur legals and everything! now it's giving me headaches!
> 
> ok listen. here's what im thinking.
> if kids 1,2 will now stay with the husband (this is an aftermath ok). where will kid#3 go?? i mean manwhore doesn't want it, and the wife totally ****ed up. so and we all know this country has no orphanage! hahah


wla syay lain choice 

 ang wife(mother) ang mo buhi without any financial support from both the husband and the manwhore.
-if mangayo ug sustento ang woman sa manwhore na ang istorya gikan na nimo dle gustoh/ganahan ang manwhore. nya mo file sya ug child support but would the manwhore admit sya ang amahan? i don't think so

-if mangayo sya sa iyang husband ug financial support, why would the husband support them financially knowing dle iyaha dba? 

she needs to be responsible of her own actions. before ka mo sulod anang butanga know the consequences first if worth it ba or dle.

----------


## Watever_watever

> jesus! stop with all ur legals and everything! now it's giving me headaches!
> 
> ok listen. here's what im thinking.
> if kids 1,2 will now stay with the husband (this is an aftermath ok). where will kid#3 go?? i mean manwhore doesn't want it, and the wife totally ****ed up. so and we all know this country has no orphanage! hahah


mam, wala man mi naghatag ug headache nimo...nangayo ka ug advice so nihatag pud mi...kung dili ka ganahan naay legal matters saboti nalang na ninyo unsaon nang bata...

naay daghan orphanage diri sa cebu mam, naa sa asilo, naa sa mandaue, naa sa likod sa pasil...pwede pud imo nalang e-google para mas dali ninyo...hopefully dili mo makonsensya sa inyong buhaton...

----------


## Crimson_Viper

> wla syay lain choice 
> 
>  ang wife(mother) ang mo buhi without any financial support from both the husband and the manwhore.
> -if mangayo ug sustento ang woman sa manwhore na ang istorya gikan na nimo dle gustoh/ganahan ang manwhore. nya mo file sya ug child support but would the manwhore admit sya ang amahan? i don't think so
> 
> -if mangayo sya sa iyang husband ug financial support, why would the husband support them financially knowing dle iyaha dba? 
> 
> she needs to be responsible of her own actions. before ka mo sulod anang butanga know the consequences first if worth it ba or dle.


wait wait wait wait.. so if mu hatag child support c manwhore sa kid#3, knsa mn mu dawat ana, c wife? o husband?

----------


## Negsz

let the wife pay the price of engaging adultery. sya mo buhi ug magpadaku sa 3rd child. wla syay makuha financial support on both sides the manwhore ug sa husband. if mamugos ang wife ug mang hadlok na mo file ug child support remember daku kaau sya ug tulobagon daan sa iyang gibuhat. to think kataw.an noon sya sa manwhore. 

both of them could end up in jail ug who wants to be in jail dba? wla ta kahebaw bcn bcn mapasaylo sya sa iyang husband. daghan ug possibilities mahitabo ana na situation pero expect for the worst nlng kay dle tanan tao pareha.

----------


## Crimson_Viper

> let the wife pay the price of engaging adultery. sya mo buhi ug magpadaku sa 3rd child. wla syay makuha financial support on both sides the manwhore ug sa husband. if mamugos ang wife ug mang hadlok na mo file ug child support remember daku kaau sya ug tulobagon daan sa iyang gibuhat. to think kataw.an noon sya sa manwhore. 
> 
> both of them could end up in jail ug who wants to be in jail dba? wla ta kahebaw bcn bcn mapasaylo sya sa iyang husband. daghan ug possibilities mahitabo ana na situation pero expect for the worst nlng kay dle tanan tao pareha.


thanks bro. 

but if husband and wife mag balik, mahalun nlng jud sa husband ang child#3 sa?
pa.ita

----------


## Vindicare

idol na nakos tanan idol ang laki(husband) ug iya dawaton ang child#3 grabe ka martyr nalang jud.

----------


## Stephengeek

I did not expect to be part here. Well, here's my story. I have a great 3 year old kid( buyag liwat nako). I was married for 4 years but nagkauyab mi sa akong ex wife since 2nd year high school pa. "usapa na". childhood sweethearts kintahay. classmates since kindergarten. Until last July na found out nako na she was cheating and had sexual relationship na sa laki. I committed suicide 2 times. I know maka ingun mo sus ka OA, laslas2x. But how would you feel, your wife was your first and only girlfriend since 2nd year highschool, first experience, the only person you have trusted your life. Imong kugi sa trabaho, tanang imong gihatag just to make them happy theni betray ka? I thought My world stopped after knowing, I wasted half of my life loving the wrong erpson nga lahi ang image kung kamo mag kuyog but sa laing taw murag laing entity. 

We are both 29 ang kabit niya is 44 years old seaman, buwag sa asawa yutaan ug daghang kwarta. Kami we are both registered nurses but Im working as a freelancer but medyo sakto sakto rag kita. We have undergone marriage counselling but I decided to give up after nako gi hunahuna ang tanang panghitabo ang guaging what kind of relationship ang naa sila. Medyo deep naman ilahang relationship, sa sugod it was lust but unfortunately nagka developay na jud silag feelings and it was love na jud. Naabot na sila na ig uli sa laki next year magpamabdos siya nya akoy ipaangkonon isip amahan ug plans to abandon me. I don't know If ako desisyon is correct , as they say taw ra ta nga makasasala. But afterall sa nangahitabo, sa kalawm na sa ilang relasyon ug sa amo past, ( yes she cheated on me once sa uyab pa mi ). I decided to give up, kay I know krn ra ko grabe masakitan, in the end maka move.on rako kaysa magpabilin ko nga mag antoshangtod sa hangtod nga maka hinumdum sa tanang detalye nga ilang gisaysay sa ilang email....

----------


## cranberry

> I did not expect to be part here. Well, here's my story. I have a great 3 year old kid( buyag liwat nako). I was married for 4 years but nagkauyab mi sa akong ex wife since 2nd year high school pa. "usapa na". childhood sweethearts kintahay. classmates since kindergarten. Until last July na found out nako na she was cheating and had sexual relationship na sa laki. I committed suicide 2 times. I know maka ingun mo sus ka OA, laslas2x. But how would you feel, your wife was your first and only girlfriend since 2nd year highschool, first experience, the only person you have trusted your life. Imong kugi sa trabaho, tanang imong gihatag just to make them happy theni betray ka? I thought My world stopped after knowing, I wasted half of my life loving the wrong erpson nga lahi ang image kung kamo mag kuyog but sa laing taw murag laing entity. 
> 
> We are both 29 ang kabit niya is 44 years old seaman, buwag sa asawa yutaan ug daghang kwarta. Kami we are both registered nurses but Im working as a freelancer but medyo sakto sakto rag kita. We have undergone marriage counselling but I decided to give up after nako gi hunahuna ang tanang panghitabo ang guaging what kind of relationship ang naa sila. Medyo deep naman ilahang relationship, sa sugod it was lust but unfortunately nagka developay na jud silag feelings and it was love na jud. Naabot na sila na ig uli sa laki next year magpamabdos siya nya akoy ipaangkonon isip amahan ug plans to abandon me. I don't know If ako desisyon is correct , as they say taw ra ta nga makasasala. But afterall sa nangahitabo, sa kalawm na sa ilang relasyon ug sa amo past, ( yes she cheated on me once sa uyab pa mi ). I decided to give up, kay I know krn ra ko grabe masakitan, in the end maka move.on rako kaysa magpabilin ko nga mag antoshangtod sa hangtod nga maka hinumdum sa tanang detalye nga ilang gisaysay sa ilang email....


Why oh why.. Ka-sad ba sad sa imng story boss ui.. Be strong lang Kuya esp sa imng kiddo, mkaya lage na nimu! Aja!  =( D nlang guro ko mangasawa ani.. Haha!

----------


## Stephengeek

[QUOTE=cranberry;18471593]Why oh why.. Ka-sad ba sad sa imng story boss ui.. Be strong lang Kuya esp sa imng kiddo, mkaya lage na nimu! Aja!  =( D nlang guro ko mangasawa ani.. Haha![/QUOTE

Ayaw intawn nang d ka mag minyo. Nagkataon lang nga akong partner imaature ug bata bataon ug hunahuna. Gaduwa duwa ra sa kaminyuon. Naa ra juy taw nga mu urong nato

----------


## gibra'al

beri nays setup. pero wa pa igo dada.  :funny:

----------


## firestarter

> I did not expect to be part here. Well, here's my story. I have a great 3 year old kid( buyag liwat nako). I was married for 4 years but nagkauyab mi sa akong ex wife since 2nd year high school pa. "usapa na". childhood sweethearts kintahay. classmates since kindergarten. Until last July na found out nako na she was cheating and had sexual relationship na sa laki. I committed suicide 2 times. I know maka ingun mo sus ka OA, laslas2x. But how would you feel, your wife was your first and only girlfriend since 2nd year highschool, first experience, the only person you have trusted your life. Imong kugi sa trabaho, tanang imong gihatag just to make them happy theni betray ka? I thought My world stopped after knowing, I wasted half of my life loving the wrong erpson nga lahi ang image kung kamo mag kuyog but sa laing taw murag laing entity. 
> 
> We are both 29 ang kabit niya is 44 years old seaman, buwag sa asawa yutaan ug daghang kwarta. Kami we are both registered nurses but Im working as a freelancer but medyo sakto sakto rag kita. We have undergone marriage counselling but I decided to give up after nako gi hunahuna ang tanang panghitabo ang guaging what kind of relationship ang naa sila. Medyo deep naman ilahang relationship, sa sugod it was lust but unfortunately nagka developay na jud silag feelings and it was love na jud. Naabot na sila na ig uli sa laki next year magpamabdos siya nya akoy ipaangkonon isip amahan ug plans to abandon me. I don't know If ako desisyon is correct , as they say taw ra ta nga makasasala. But afterall sa nangahitabo, sa kalawm na sa ilang relasyon ug sa amo past, ( yes she cheated on me once sa uyab pa mi ). I decided to give up, kay I know krn ra ko grabe masakitan, in the end maka move.on rako kaysa magpabilin ko nga mag antoshangtod sa hangtod nga maka hinumdum sa tanang detalye nga ilang gisaysay sa ilang email....


Ayaw palupig bai. Alkanse ka ug pildi ka kung mag suicide ka.  :Smiley:  

Be strong lang gyud and be a man. Sabuti nalang na ninyo nga sa imoha ang bata then let her be on her own. Bahalag asa siya. 
Somehow we have to learn to let go of someone nga dili ta love. Ayaw kahadlok. 

Then apply dayon para gawas, dad-a imong bata, ayaw na pakita niya... Naa pay daghan babayi sa kalibutan nga worth your time. 

Ang ako ra gyud ani, ayaw papildi.. Magsuicide ka pildi ka. Naa pa kay bata you still have the whole world, your life and your kid to love. 

Dili paman uwahi ang tanan. Basta ayaw lang gyud pa pildi.

----------


## Stephengeek

> Ayaw palupig bai. Alkanse ka ug pildi ka kung mag suicide ka.  
> 
> Be strong lang gyud and be a man. Sabuti nalang na ninyo nga sa imoha ang bata then let her be on her own. Bahalag asa siya. 
> Somehow we have to learn to let go of someone nga dili ta love. Ayaw kahadlok. 
> 
> Then apply dayon para gawas, dad-a imong bata, ayaw na pakita niya... Naa pay daghan babayi sa kalibutan nga worth your time. 
> 
> Ang ako ra gyud ani, ayaw papildi.. Magsuicide ka pildi ka. Naa pa kay bata you still have the whole world, your life and your kid to love. 
> 
> Dili paman uwahi ang tanan. Basta ayaw lang gyud pa pildi.


Salamat bai. Mao jud bai. Pero Im doing fine na karon. Nka get over nako gamay. Ang akong kusog akong gikuha sa bata, gusto ko nga hapsay ang future sa akong anak. Bahala na to siya. Yes nangapply mig canada as immigrant, mao bitaw naka lugar akong misis sa hotel kay did2 nila giubahat pag IELTS review. Pinoy care ang agency, ako unta usbo ang contract mag New zealand nalang ko kay total naa man pud akong ate did2. D nako siya i apil. Puhon mapasar ang dissolution of civil union, before ko mularga, makigbuwag usa ko formally and by the law na jud. May nang naa sa kalinaw atong ang hunahuna sa tanan.

----------


## firestarter

> Salamat bai. Mao jud bai. Pero Im doing fine na karon. Nka get over nako gamay. Ang akong kusog akong gikuha sa bata, gusto ko nga hapsay ang future sa akong anak. Bahala na to siya. Yes nangapply mig canada as immigrant, mao bitaw naka lugar akong misis sa hotel kay did2 nila giubahat pag IELTS review. Pinoy care ang agency, ako unta usbo ang contract mag New zealand nalang ko kay total naa man pud akong ate did2. D nako siya i apil. Puhon mapasar ang dissolution of civil union, before ko mularga, makigbuwag usa ko formally and by the law na jud. May nang naa sa kalinaw atong ang hunahuna sa tanan.


Maayo na bai. Happy para nimo.  :Smiley:  Pwertend daghanang pang babayi bai. hehehe.. 

Babala lang sa backlash bai, kay basin moabot ang panahon nga ganahan to makigbalik sa imong imong misis.. agoy.. hehe
After niya na realize nga wala diay lami makigpares ug semen, kay alams na ang tirada atong semen, every port report every place replace to.

Basin mag pa feeler2x na pud to nimo.. Warningi ug sultihi nalang to daan imong misis nga, kanang imoha buwag nga buwag na gyud wala nay balikay. Ingna daan nga kahibalo ko nga magbasol ka anang imong gibuhat. Reverse Psychology daan para dili na magsinamok nimo inig abot sa panahon.

----------


## Stephengeek

> Maayo na bai. Happy para nimo.  Pwertend daghanang pang babayi bai. hehehe.. 
> 
> Babala lang sa backlash bai, kay basin moabot ang panahon nga ganahan to makigbalik sa imong imong misis.. agoy.. hehe
> After niya na realize nga wala diay lami makigpares ug semen, kay alams na ang tirada atong semen, every port report every place replace to.
> 
> Basin mag pa feeler2x na pud to nimo.. Warningi ug sultihi nalang to daan imong misis nga, kanang imoha buwag nga buwag na gyud wala nay balikay. Ingna daan nga kahibalo ko nga magbasol ka anang imong gibuhat. Reverse Psychology daan para dili na magsinamok nimo inig abot sa panahon.


Sakto jud ka bai. Kung maabot man gani ana, d nalng ko mu entertain.

----------


## psychologic

kumusta naman ni dri. nangawala man ang mga peeps

----------


## malditah

Glad nkasugat ko ani nga thread. Mabuhay ang mga single parents. Dili tuod sayon pero worth it . Kung naa koi taas nga tym, mu share nya pud kos story nako. Na inspire kos akong mga nabasa dri. Fighting.

----------


## psychologic

Balikon tani dri beh. boss lhorenzoo... musta ug asa naka now?

----------


## iamharoldteves

[QUOTE=malou_;11909952]hi. mom here pero dili single! hehehe[/QUOT

Hello

----------


## malditah

> Naa unta koy buhaton nga thread concerning Single Mommies... pero since naana man ni, diri nalang ko mag ask ug question.
> 
> 1. Sa mga single moms, what if naay opportunity para mo larga ka sa abroad, or let's say migrate. Pero you cannot bring with you your child or baby, would you still opt to go abroad and leave your child? The situation is that, you don't really have money problems since you and your parents can support your baby.
> 
> 2. What if naay manguyab ninyo, nakadawat siya sa imong past and na in love pod mo niya. Problem is dili siya affectionate or wala siyay paki sa imong anak, what would you do? Okay ra nimo and just accept the fact that he doesn't care for your child? Or imo siya byaan? Assuming ha nga fixed na jud iyang mind concerning your child.
> 
> 3. Naay nanguyab ninyo, love mo sa lalaki and love pod nimo unta siya... ang problem is married na ang guy? Would you accept him as your BF? The situation is that, naa lage mga single pero wala man pod sila na in love nimo, ger2x tirada raman... unlike sa married suitor nga pinangga ug love jud mo niya.
> 
> Mao na ako questions... hehehe! Maka relate man gud ko kay naa koy mga amiga and relatives pod nga single mom.


Nice questions, mkahinuktok ta ug kadiyot

----------


## Scott Bernard

^^ I forgot about this post already... na blackout nako ani...  :grin:

----------

